# 8-Pin female to 4-Pin male psu adapter



## markd87 (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought a corsair power supply unit that has an 8-pin cord to power the CPU. However, the MSI motherboard  in the build has a 4-pin slot. I found this 8-pin male to 4-pin female adapter, but for the life of me I can't find an 8-pin female to 4-pin male adapter. Does anyone know where I can find one, or is this not feasible? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

Does the 8 pin plug pull apart in the center ( end up with 2 x 4 pin) or can't you just plug the 8 pin plug into the 4 pin socket with 4 pin from the plug hanging over the side?


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2013)

The plug is 4+4 pins- separate it and use the half you need and tuck the other half out of the way 

*Edit- Mad Shot beat me to it!


----------

